# Finally!



## TheJediBird (Sep 11, 2015)

Today I FINALLY got Obi to let me pet him on his head. I think it might have something to do with the fact that he's molting right now and might be itchy? I've also been busier than usual lately so I haven't been able to get him out as often as I'd like and he'd gotten a little stir crazy. He only really likes being pet on the very top of his head. He'll let me pet behind his crest for a little bit, but he's kind of like cats where they'll accept like 2 pets before they've had enough. Anyway, it just made me happy because I hadn't expecting him to let me since he's usually pretty snippy with me.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Yay! Yeah, Murray loves head rubs but when she's had enough or wants me to switch to a different spot I get the beak


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hooray! Because of being itchy or not, take it for the success it is!  Joey had to decide on his own that I was allowed. One or two little rubs was it until the day he decided it was time. If I remember right, he was molting at the time, too. Even now, he keeps moving his head and giving me the spot on his head/cheek/neck/beak that he wants at that time. Sometimes he is so busy deciding what spot he wants done that he barely gets any scritches because of moving too much.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

That is wonderful! I am sure it will just get better from here..


----------



## TheJediBird (Sep 11, 2015)

I was so excited! I do have a problem, though. I started off with wearing gloves when I held Obi because he would bite me and anything I did to stop him just made him mad, but now he doesn't bite hardly at all when I wear the gloves, but freaks out when I get near him with just my hand. Any suggestions as to what I should do to get him used to my bare hands?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocko loves head scratches and I can do it for as long as I want and Loki lets me touch her now if shes had enough she would just walk away.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lots of treats. You can lay them in your hand anday it flat in front of him. If he steps up dont move a muscle. Let him see that your hand isnt going to hurt him. Birds are also less scared of fists because what really scares them about our hands are the fingers. Palms and fists are less scary.


----------



## TheJediBird (Sep 11, 2015)

I will have to see about getting him a perch for when he's out. Right now I've either had him on my wrist or on top of his cage. The problem with that is that when he's on top of his cage he's still really territorial, so he tries to bite anyone who comes near. I think as far as the perch I will just build him one out of PVC maybe.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's wonderful!


----------

